# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Encuesta: Houdini Copperfield

## miguelelmago

Para mi es  complicado, pero Houdni era mejor. El revoluciono la magia Antigua

----------


## YaGo

Personalmente creo que la encuesta no tiene demasiado sentido. Un mago del siglo pasado (y que además murió en 1926) con un mago que utiliza la tecnología en prácticamente todos los espectáculos. No tienen nada que ver, pero si me tengo que quedar con uno, me quedo con Houdini (Y no porque sepa mucho de él) más que nada porque me gusta la habilidad púramente de la persona, no de los aparatos que utilice o del equipo que tenga para hacer las ilusiones.

----------


## Dramagic

Miguelelmago...creo que te equivocas, el querevolucionó la magia antigua fue Robert Houdin, el Padre del Magia Moderna.

A mi gusto, es mejor mago david Copperfield, aunque era mejor showman Harry Houdini.

no cunfundamos los términos.

Harry Houdini, que es uno de mis mayores ídolos, era un mago correinte. Entre sus juegos destacaban la metamorfosis (variente de una ilusión de Maskelyne), las agujas enhebradas, a través del muro, y alguna cosita más....

Sin embargo, Copperfield destaca muchisimo más, aunque sigue la estela de Houdni, pues es también uno de sus mayores admiradores.

un saludo.

----------


## Vicente

Si, como dice dramagic el que "revoluciono la magia antigua" fue Robert Houdin, que aporto muchos cimientos de la magia actual. 

Respecto a que mago era o es mejor?Porque si hablamos de copperfield debemos decir que es y si hablamos de Houdini que era.Aunque esta encuesta no tiene mucho sentido yo diria que Houdini era mejor que es ahora copperfield, porque era como cien veces mas dificil ser ilusionista en 1926 que en 2000.Aparte, los riesgos que corria este señor en algunas de sus actuacioens etc... no los ha corrido copperfield en su vida, vamos, eso creo yo jeje.

Un saludo, Vicente.

----------


## MANU_222

De acuerdo con YaGo, son 2 magos de disintas epocas, se tendria que comparar, David, con David (blaine), o david baline con criss angel, o llendonos A la cartomagia, Tamariz con pepe, Pero a mi gusto, no creo que david con houdini, en la epoca de houdini, las cosas no eran tan faciles como ahora... , (Esta es mi opinion, y respeto la de los demas)
P.D:De todas formas, voto a Houdini de aca a la China ida y vuelta.
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Ledes

Yo creo que es mejor harry houdini porque al ser de otra epoca tenia menos tecnologia para hacer magia y david copperfield que es un gran mago se gasta en cada actuacion medio millon de dolares por la tecnologia.(esto ultimo lo lei en un libro de ilusionismo).



Para mi Houdini.(harry houdini no robert houdin).

----------


## Ella

yo vi en un documental que houdini por razones personales odiaba a los espiritistas e intantaba luchar contra ellos, alguno tiene mas informacion o explicarmelo mejor?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Se obsesionó con la muerte de su madre en 1913. Eso lo llevó a visitar todas las mediums de la ciudad, sin éxito, claro.

La obsesión fue tal que se inventó un código secreto con su mujer, pues, al morir unos de los dos, si realmente existia contacto entre vivos y muertos, el código deberia ser revelado por el primero que muriera.

http://planeta.cordosfera.com.ar/200...harry-houdini/

----------


## miguelelmago

Dos cosas:
1) Lo que me refería es que opinan sobre cada uno(Houdini y Copperfield
2)Si Houdini creía en la vida despues de la muerte, creo un codigo de 10 palabras con su mujer, si alguno moría el otro lo contactaba. Es algo muy raro para un mago, por lo que yo pienso que tal vez lo hizo para desmostrar que todo era mentira.

----------


## magic-xevi

Yo creo que houdinni es mejor mago que Copperfield, no por nada sino por que Copperfield tiene a un monton de gente para ayudarle pero houdinni se las ingenió solo
Saludos

----------


## Ella

> Yo creo que houdinni es mejor mago que Copperfield, no por nada sino por que Copperfield tiene a un monton de gente para ayudarle pero houdinni se las ingenió solo
> Saludos


con esto quiere decir que era houdini quien se diseñaba el espectaculo o hablas de ayudantes en escena?

----------


## magic-xevi

Ambas cosas
Saludos
PD:Como haces eso de magic-xevi escribió...................................

----------


## miguelelmago

> Ambas cosas
> Saludos
> PD:Como haces eso de magic-xevi escribió...................................


Para hacer esto hay que poner "citar" en el mensaje que quieras

----------


## Ella

> Ambas cosas
> Saludos
> PD:Como haces eso de magic-xevi escribió...................................


en el documental que vi sobre houdini se veian ayudantes en sus numeros...

----------


## miguelelmago

Ella eso puede ser, pero Copperfield tiene a 100 personas en un show en otro pais y 50 en uno de USA

----------


## dj-rocha

Houdini si que tenia ayudantes!!!!!!

----------


## popt

Vaya, la verdad es que no acabo de entender los resultados...

Houdini era un genio, la mayoría de la gente, profana o no, lo conoce...

Pero Copperfield será una leyenda!!! (y eso que a mí me gusta la magia de cerca) no vamos a esperar a que muera el mago de escena más grande que ha existido para valorarlo.

David ha dejado el listón tan alto que no creo que nadie llegue nunca a rozarlo, con ayudantes o sin ellos, eso no importa.  Cuando haya otro gran mago en 100 años siempre quedará que Copperfield hizo desaparecer la estatua de la libertad, que atravesó la muralla, que voló en un escenario, con una chica en brazos, en una caja de cristal... que hizo levitar y desaparecer un tren, que se cortó por la mitad y no cabía debajo de la mesa... ¿quién se va a cortar ahora por la mitad mejor que lo hizo él con la sierra? ¿quién va a hacer desaparecer algo más grande que un tren o la estatua de la libertad? ¿quién va a volar mejor?

Houdini era un genio, como decía, pero Copperfield será recordado durante siglos.  Los magos de escena, de ahora en adelante solo soñarán con rozar el listón que David ha fijado.

¿Houdini haría algo mejor en nuestra época? tal vez, pero eso nunca lo sabremos, eso nunca podrá ocurrir y Copperfield sí está ocurriendo.

Respeto todas las opiniones contrarias, obviamente no comparto ni una   :Wink:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Hay un fallo muy común en la gente cuando sabes un poco de qué va el tema. No nos olvidemos que copperfield empezaría como nosotros con el bobo y el canuto(por decir algo eh..  :Smile1:  ) y que luego se interesaría por la magia de escenario, le fue bien, fue ingenioso y se gasta un dineral en cada actuación... 
Hay que recordar eso, que Copperfield es un MAGO, y que no solo hace juegos inmediatos y ya está.
Bueno, creo que ha quedado claro que mi voto va para... Houdini.  :D 
 Sólo quería aclarar ese punto de Copperfield, pero, si tengo que decidir entre el mayor inovador de la magia moderna y entre el mayor impulsor del público a creer en la magia... ,me quedo con el primero.
Houdini



Un saludo

----------


## Dramagic

> Sólo quería aclarar ese punto de Copperfield, pero, si tengo que decidir entre el mayor inovador de la magia moderna y entre el mayor impulsor del público a creer en la magia... ,me quedo con el primero. 
> Houdini



insisto: Houdini NO fue el mayor innovador de la magia moderna, ese fue Robert Houdin. 

Houdini fue un showman como lo puede ser hoy en dia Cris Angel, o David Blaine. Aunque también hacia magia y cosas muy buenas.

----------


## ignoto

Houdini jamás fué el mago mas famoso de su época, fué Thurston (no recuerdo cómo se escribe pero para el caso da lo mismo) ni tampoco el mejor.
Como mucho fué un segundón en ese plano. Su importancia radica en que era, con diferencia, el que mejores presentaciones preparaba para sus trucos.
El escapismo lo utilizaba habitualmente (no era el inventor ni del escapismo ni de la mayoría de escapes que hizo) con fines publicitarios. Como David Blaine pero con la diferencia de que Houdini era mago.
Tomó su nombre de la admiración que sentía por el mago que revolucionó la magia y creó la magia moderna. El gran mago francés Robert Houdin. Creador, entre otros efectos, de la telepatia (ya sabéis, como la que hacían la difunta Isora y Gabilondo).

David Coperfield (tampoco sé como se escribe) es un mago actual. Tal vez el que haga un tipo de magia mas parecido a Houdini hoy en dia. En muchos aspectos es bastante mejor mago que él.

La "fama" de Houdini no se debe a su calidad como mago sino a las películas que rodaron basadas (muy de lejos, vamos que no se parecen ni por asomo) en su biografía.

----------


## Mago Dango

Yo prefiero a Houdini, vale que fuera un secundon y que tuviera ayudantes; pero el ilusionismo evoluciona con el tiempo, probablemente muchas ideas de Houdini las aplica ahora mismo david copperfield aunque sean producto de ellas. Como se dijo mas atras, ser mago antiguamente es mas dificil que ser mago ahora.

----------


## gabor

yo penso que es mejor houdini por que la verdad en aquella epoca los metodos eran mas rusticos  y no habian tantas cosas como aora e tecnologia aunque penso que  los 2 son muy buenos para mi los mejores

----------


## KOTKIN

Houdini no era un gran mago aunque si un gran escapista y sobretodo sabía venderse muy bien, es decir, darse a conocer. 

Yo no vivo en su época, así que no puedo decir cúan bueno es para mí Houdini ya que nunca he visto ninguna actuación suya. Pero está claro que se a convertido en una leyenda. Sin duda es un mago digno de admirar profundamente.

¿Que con que mago me quedaría yo entre Houdini y Copperfield?, sin duda con nuestro Copperfield.

----------


## ricard21

"Houdini era un gran escapista de principios del siglo XX, como mago era regularcillo, como mago no era muy bueno, pero era un gran escapista , y lo que era es un gran publicista, hacia escapes en sitios diversos y convocaba a la prensa, la radio, en fin que era muy conocido y por eso ha llegado hasta nosotros .... ".  

                                                  Juan Tamariz en Carta Blanca

----------


## RicarDOS

> Hay un fallo muy común en la gente cuando sabes un poco de qué va el tema. No nos olvidemos que copperfield empezaría como nosotros con el bobo y el canuto(por decir algo eh..  )


Según tengo entendido el quería ser ventrílocuo, se acercó a la tienda de magia pero no tenían nada para la especialidad que había elegido por lo que empezó con la magia "pura y dura". (no es una crítica)

Respecto al tema no entro a valorar si es mejor uno o el otro, pero creo que no debemos basarnos en si uno gasta mucho dinero, que si uno tiene mucha gente trabajando para él, que si.....Son épocas distintas y son planteamientos distintos. Copperfield se gastará un pastón en magia como seguro que en aquella época también gastaban un pastón en magia. La diferencia, probablemente sea que ahora uno puede gastarse 60.000 € en magia (porque hay "cosas mágicas" que alcanzan ese precio) y, en aquella época, uno se gastaba 600 € porque no había mas.

----------


## eidanyoson

Y eso de que antes era más difícil, pues no estoy de acuerdo. Puede que fuera más difícil hacer desaparecer la estatua de la libertad por qeu no había los medios de hoy en día, pero era muchísimo más fácil hacer creer en la magia a cualquiera con una simple moneda, porque la gente tenía la mente más "limpia".

 Un fenómeno similar lo puedes encontrar hoy en día en España rebuscando un poco. Algún pueblo por la Galicia profunda, ve y hazles algo con las cartas y te tendrán hasta miedo. Hazlo en la puerta de alcalá y no te prestará atención más que los ladrillos... (al no ser que uses luces, bocinas y que hallas pactado con el ayuntamiento para que la policía te deje hacerlo   :Wink:  )

----------


## abs

Houdini sin ninguna duda.

----------


## galilea

lo de houdini tiene mucho más merito.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Galilea, abs. ¿Por qué?

----------


## canuto

totalmente houdini, cosas que hiso el jamas nadie las hiso y muchas cosas todavia nadie las pudo igualar
un saludo :D

----------


## letang

¿Cómo cuáles canuto?
He leído varias biografías de Houdini pero no he encontrado nada tan sorpredente.

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola galilea, aquí no se habla del mérito, sino de quién prefieres. De todas formas ese es un concepto que realmente no entiendo mucho de cara a decir quien tiene más y quien menos. Además, para mí eso da igual.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Y si resulta que esta justificando que le gusta más Houdini porqué tiene más mérito? (Tenga o no razón).

Yo prefiero que la gente argumente sus opiniones.

----------


## canuto

> ¿Cómo cuáles canuto?
> He leído varias biografías de Houdini pero no he encontrado nada tan sorpredente.


si nos estamos refiriendo al escapista (yo me refiero a él, creo q hay otro mago con apellido igual o parecido), me refiero a los espectaculares actos de escapismo, que no cualquiera los hace 
jejeje
un saludo!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Si ...¿Cómo cuáles?

Ojo, no confundir Houdini con Houdin.

----------


## canuto

me refiero a sus escapismos en general :P, para la epoca eran espectaculares y todavia lo son
david suena a que usa mucho truco automatico y/o comprado en sus shows, me parece que es asi, si me equivoco corrijanme :D
un saludoo

----------


## BANDIDO

Estoy con Canuto, por la diferencia de epoca y de facilidades Houdini tiene mucho mas merito.

----------


## trib

El asunto ahora no es el merito, sino quien es mejor... he leido muchas de vuestras respuestas, pero me parece que no os dais cuenta de una cosa.
¿Que mago sigue vivo tras haber muerto? me refiero que houdini sigue siendo un mago actual aunque murió hace mucho... pocos magos siguen vivos despues de morir.
Otro aspecto que creo que no os habeis fijado es que Houdini hacia MAGIA y Copperfield hace TRUCOS. Es complicado explicar esto porque la verdad es que tiene mucho fondo, pero hay un libro que se llama "magia y presentacion" de Henning Nelms, en el cual explica esta diferencia entre truco y magia, quienes hayan leido este libro entenderan lo que he querido decir con que houdini hacia magia.
Sin duda alguna me quedo con Harry Houdini.

----------


## Jonagon

Yo como ha dicho eidanyoson, creo hoy en dia es mas difici ser mago que hace 100 años. Seguramente poca gente conociese los secretos de Houdini y los de Copperfield... pues tenemos internet, la tele, etc... Hay mucha mas información hoy en dia y eso desprestigia un poco. Antes muy poca gente podria hacer cosas que hacia Houdini y hoy en dia mucha gente puede hacer cosas que haga Copperfield por eso (en mi opinión) lo tiene mas dificil Copperfield (aunque use mas tecnología)
Mi voto para Copperfield

----------


## Blakito

Sí, ahora nosotros tenemos más medios.....pero COPPERFIELD TAMBIÉN.

¿Houdini usaba tantos medios como Copperfield?....lo dudo.

De aquella dudo que hubiera trucos de cámara *(NO LO DIGO POR COPPERFIELD.)*

No reflotéis hilos que ya se han hablado largo y tendido.... :roll:.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Simón el mago.

----------


## Blakito

> Simón el mago.


Es verdad, ese tío es el mejor....es mejor incluso que Tony Gambero..... 8-).

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> No reflotéis hilos que ya se han hablado largo y tendido.... :roll:.


Si la opinión vale la pena, y aporta algo nuevo, tampoco pasa nada. No vamos a matar el foro por que un hilo tenga unos meses. Peor repetirlos, ¿no?

En todo caso, sobre este tema yo no tengo mucho más que decir.   :Wink:  

PD: ¿Simón el mago?

----------

